# Comcast tells me Tivo+Cablecard works only for Basic, not Digital. Is that possible?



## TheOtherEric (Jun 18, 2014)

Everything I've read online seems to indicate that a Roamio plus Cablecard will work with the entire spectrum of Comcast channels, yet their agent just told me this:

"[To upgrade beyond Limited Basic channels] You need to use Comcast's standard digital box or HD box. I would like to inform you that Tivo card and cable cards are compatible only with basic cable."​
Is that possible?


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

not true at all


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

TheOtherEric said:


> Everything I've read online seems to indicate that a Roamio plus Cablecard will work with the entire spectrum of Comcast channels, yet their agent just told me this:
> 
> "[To upgrade beyond Limited Basic channels] You need to use Comcast's standard digital box or HD box. I would like to inform you that Tivo card and cable cards are compatible only with basic cable."​
> Is that possible?


crazy talk.


----------



## TheOtherEric (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks guys, that's what I thought. Unbelievable the customer service you get from Comcast, even when you're trying to give them more money! Grrrrrr.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

TheOtherEric said:


> Everything I've read online seems to indicate that a Roamio plus Cablecard will work with the entire spectrum of Comcast channels, yet their agent just told me this:
> 
> "[To upgrade beyond Limited Basic channels] You need to use Comcast's standard digital box or HD box. I would like to inform you that Tivo card and cable cards are compatible only with basic cable."​
> Is that possible?


Completely impossible. You can receive all digital linear channels with a CableCard on pretty much any traditional cable system. Basically the only thing you can't receive with a CableCard is on-demand content, but with Comcast you can even receive the on-demand content on the TiVo through an app.

If you actually received that statement in writing from a Comcast employee, it would be great if you would forward that on to the FCC as proof that Comcasts' employees are providing false information about using CableCards and TiVos on their network. If Comcast is doing this knowingly and willfully, then I'm sure it probably violates several FCC regulations.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

It almost sounds as though their "basic" is still analog, and what they really mean is that you can't get digital channels with a "naked" TiVo or a retail cable converter box such as used to be available back when analog was all there was, which would mean nobody has ever bothered to educate them as to what a cable card actually is.


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

the rep saying "Tivo card and cable cards" is proof he's ignorant.


----------



## HoustonMidtown (Jan 15, 2011)

TheOtherEric said:


> Everything I've read online seems to indicate that a Roamio plus Cablecard will work with the entire spectrum of Comcast channels, yet their agent just told me this:
> 
> "[To upgrade beyond Limited Basic channels] You need to use Comcast's standard digital box or HD box. I would like to inform you that Tivo card and cable cards are compatible only with basic cable."​
> Is that possible?


Call in and get another tech - that one was completely wrong....I have had the same experience, especially when calling in with trouble -- as soon as you say CableCard, they lose their spot on their script and get flustered !


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The whole point of a CableCard is to map and decrypt digital channels. Of course, with a Roamio, it won't even tune in analog channels anymore, card or not.


----------



## austinsho (Oct 21, 2001)

I got the exact same response from the denizens over at Time Warner when calling in for information on Cable card. The first and second line folks didn't even know that Cablecard existed. TWC has set up a special number for Cablecard users to call, they were able to competently answer my questions.


----------



## TheOtherEric (Jun 18, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> ...
> 
> If you actually received that statement in writing from a Comcast employee, it would be great if you would forward that on to the FCC as proof that Comcasts' employees are providing false information about using CableCards and TiVos on their network. If Comcast is doing this knowingly and willfully, then I'm sure it probably violates several FCC regulations.


My post is a copy-paste from a chat session, so yes that's in writing. I have the whole transcript of course.

In fact, 2 or 3 Comcast people told me this same thing -- that I'd need their equipment instead of Tivo, despite my protestations that I use a cablecard. After the responses to this thread, I asked for a retention specialist, and she basically said "nah, you don't need any new equipment, I can simply turn on all those additional channels" and boom -- 10 minutes later I have all the new channels. Unbelievable.

Seems that Comcast is using their package naming to confuse and charge more. One agent stressed that the "digital" channel package is TOTALLY different from my "Limited Basic" thus I'd need their tuner. Clearly untrue since even Limited Basic is digital signal.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

TheOtherEric said:


> My post is a copy-paste from a chat session, so yes that's in writing. I have the whole transcript of course.
> 
> In fact, 2 or 3 Comcast people told me this same thing -- that I'd need their equipment instead of Tivo, despite my protestations that I use a cablecard. After the responses to this thread, I asked for a retention specialist, and she basically said "nah, you don't need any new equipment, I can simply turn on all those additional channels" and boom -- 10 minutes later I have all the new channels.
> 
> ...


Over all the years dealing w/ Comcast - 2 patterns persist:

1. Online/call sales usually will side on error to increase chance of sale and or add-ons etc.

2. Local comcast offices ftw, they're always great in person and works extra hard to get you the best deal, 1000 times better customer service overall.


----------



## jay_winter (Jan 13, 2004)

Another GREAT reason to switch to FIOS !!!


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

jay_winter said:


> Another GREAT reason to switch to FIOS !!!


Sure but there is no FIOS where I live. Actually a choice to switch to another company for majority of users does not exist.

My ONLY option is Comcast. Sorry Direct TV or ATT are not an option and I am not willing to use DSL for my internet needs.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Interesting that the only person who knows what they're doing is the retention specialist.

So basically unless they're afraid they're going to lose you as a customer, they don't care if things are working the way you're paying for them to work.


----------



## jay_winter (Jan 13, 2004)

jkudlacz said:


> Sure but there is no FIOS where I live. Actually a choice to switch to another company for majority of users does not exist.
> 
> My ONLY option is Comcast. Sorry Direct TV or ATT are not an option and I am not willing to use DSL for my internet needs.


Please accept my apology for the wisecrack -- and my sympathies: I have been a Comcast customer several times, and it was with great joy and relief and that I found I could get FIOS at my latest address. Meanwhile, you will have to remain aggressively persistent to get the service you are paying for. May the force be with you!


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

Even if you had ATT Uverse, you would have to their equipment not a Tivo.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

I don't know if it still is the case, but it used to be hard to convince U-verse salesmen that it won't work with Tivo. I guess that back in the dark ages, U-verse could be used to control a Series 2, and they latched onto that.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

FWIW when a post starts with:


> Comcast tells me...


in 9 out of 10 situations the answer is "they're wrong"


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

CharlesH said:


> I don't know if it still is the case, but it used to be hard to convince U-verse salesmen that it won't work with Tivo. I guess that back in the dark ages, U-verse could be used to control a Series 2, and they latched onto that.


Commissioned salesmen on the verge of eviction and starvation will say almost anything to get you to sign up.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

CharlesH said:


> I don't know if it still is the case, but it used to be hard to convince U-verse salesmen that it won't work with Tivo. I guess that back in the dark ages, U-verse could be used to control a Series 2, and they latched onto that.


I had an AT&T salesman stand in my driveway and try to convince me that they supported TiVo's. I had to explain to him what a cable card is and how it works and why their network doesn't support it.

I still use UVerse for internet though.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

It varies area to area. A lot of areas only have one option for broadband, although anywhere in CONUS can get DISH or DirecTV- although neither help you with TiVo. Where I am, we have a crappy Comcast system and another crappy cable company that's even worse than Comcast for TV. Some areas around Boston have RCN, Comcast, and FIOS.

FWIW, I've always had knowledgeable people at Comcast, but I've called the CableCard support line directly when it flaked out, and the people at the local office were able to handle the CableCard easily.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Oh, and if AT&T wanted to, they could open their system up to TiVo, since it's IP-based, and TiVo could interface via Ethernet, but they [AT&T] have no interest in doing so... It's unfortunate too that DirecTV crippled the new DirecTiVo. That thing has some serious potential with a software update to enable MRV with the HR2x and Genie boxes, and the new interface, but it will never get that since DirecTV doesn't want TiVo...


----------

